# Stockists of Cleito coils in the jhb area.



## Leavinm (23/7/16)

Hi guys

I am looking for a supplier that has stock of the aspire cleito 0.4ohm coils in the jhb area. 

Pls help. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Hi @Leavinm 
Welcome to the forum

Have moved this thread for you to the "Who has Stock" subforum where vendors can reply directly if they choose to

May help your chances to find those coils


----------



## Schnappie (24/7/16)

Hey man, weirdly i can only find 0.2 coils in jhb but you can get with shipping from Durban here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...cleito-replacement-coil-1?variant=23518590211


----------



## Leavinm (24/7/16)

Thanks @Silver

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

